# First post! Check out my site!



## bighitbiker3 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey guys this is my first post here.  I just started photography and absolutely love it!  I made a site for myself to display some of my pictures.  Please let me know what you think!...O and by the way, it's not finished yet.

www.mcnaryphotography.com

Thanks,
Elliott


----------



## Sideburns (Sep 27, 2007)

well...peppers aren't animals...

Also, make the text readable.  Makes you look 14 with a font like that...no offense, but that's just how you are presenting yourself...


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Sep 29, 2007)

Your index page is a little bland, the car is cropped to close to the frame and looks cramped and it looks a little amateurish.

A couple other things. You don't have keywords on your pages and you use Flash. This means that search engines won't be able to index your site. Also, since you use graphic links instead of text links, spiders going to any of your pages will not be able to follow links to your other pages. And lose the spinning banana ad.

Sorry for all the negativity.

Go the my website, The Creative Cauldron, at http://www.CreativeCauldron.com and check out the Articles page. You'll find about 30 articles on website design. And check out another site of mine, Ten Common Mistakes Found On Websites, And How To Fix Them, at http://www.tencommonwebmistakes.com/ and download the free report.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## kittymaguire (Sep 29, 2007)

I would change the fonts as they make it differcult to read your site.  Also some the links do not open, trips and contact us


----------



## alan927 (Sep 30, 2007)

Ditto on the font... it's hard to read.

Also, once you get into the galleries there's no way to get back to the homepage.  I'd recommend going through JAlbum's "Simple" integration tutorial on the Help tab to put your albums into an iframe and have navigation be a part of the rest of the site.


----------



## TheBrainchildGroup (Sep 30, 2007)

Very cool concept and images. One thing I would change is the font and font size. 

-Aaron


----------

